# komm zu uns nach Zulluhead



## Hornswoogle (28. April 2008)

hy hatt wer lust in unsere gilde zu kommen,suchen noch spielfreudige



meldet euch einfach  bei unseren spielern..... Omaschari, Lamas,Rambo,Kazragore,Bluthund


----------



## Lurock (28. April 2008)

Mmmh, sicher, dass das hier reingehört? 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Cyrus_the_Virus (29. April 2008)

*zuluhed* heißt es. sorry.

und es ist keine sehr ansprechende anfrage.


----------

